# Bulks snacks whilst at work?



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anyone have any recommendations on what i can buy to eat at work for bulking.

I am 5ft 9 168 lbs and trying to bulk up, i want to eat 180g protein a day and most days i hit around 140g.

At work i only eat on my break, most days i have a tuna sandwich with a bag of crisps and chocolate bar, not good i know but its just finding cheap sources of protein which i can snack on to add to my days at work.

I buy my whey from myprotein and looking at trying there brownies which i can get for £10.00 per box (12 brownies). Would it be worth giving them a try and replacing my daily chocolate bar with a brownie which has 23g protein?


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

I snack on nuts, and Arla yoghurt, which is 20g protein per yoghurt, turkey chunks and tuna. Depending on how I feel. Usually a morning snack, and a afternoon snack along with my shakes. If you need a chocolate fix then certainly a protein brownie would be better. I can't particularly recommend any, Im not a chocolate man, other than the Grenade white chocolate bar and they are tasty but quite expensive.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

If you want to take things more seriously, stop thinking about snacks and plan yourself proper meals to take with you.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Peanut butter sandwichs, couple of Rustlers burgers


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

james90 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations on what i can buy to eat at work for bulking.
> 
> I am 5ft 9 168 lbs and trying to bulk up, i want to eat 180g protein a day and most days i hit around 140g.
> 
> ...


 What's your diet on work days?


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

Just been shopping and bought couple bags of roasted salted peanuts for 48p per bag. Per half bag 618 cals, 27g protein, 0.7g salt .

Is it ok to have half a bag every day or is that too much?

Just trying to find cheap protein i can snack on


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

Half a bag !

Eat the lot


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

I was thinking the whole bag, but surely 1200 cals a day on nuts no good for you?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

What makes you feel you need extra protein from snacks?

Can you eat half a pack of peanuts every day? Sure. Is it a good idea? It depends on the rest of your diet. Most fundamentally do you need an extra 600 kcal per day?


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

I need to eat more yes, i eat id says 2500 cals a day but that consisted of crisps and chocolate as snacks, no protein just crap which i want to replace.

Average day for my diet whilst at work would be bacon n egg sandwich for breakfast, chocolate bar snack, tuna sandwich and crisps for lunch, whey shake after gym then any high protein dinner, steak, chicken etc.

Having The peanuts at least adds 27g everyday protein, will replace the chocolate with them.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

james90 said:


> I need to eat more yes, i eat id says 2500 cals a day but that consisted of crisps and chocolate as snacks, no protein just crap which i want to replace.
> 
> Average day for my diet whilst at work would be bacon n egg sandwich for breakfast, chocolate bar snack, tuna sandwich and crisps for lunch, whey shake after gym then any high protein dinner, steak, chicken etc.
> 
> Having The peanuts at least adds 27g everyday protein, will replace the chocolate with them.


 You really would benefit from tracking what you eat for at least a little while in Myfitnesspal, to get a better understanding of what you're eating.

You need to consistently eat a particular calorie level to be able to judge if it's sensible. Replacing the chocolate bar will probably lead to a calorie increase of 300-400 kcal, which is a pretty big change.

Another potential issue with your plan is you may rapidly become sick of peanuts!


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

I work in different environments which make eating regular meals a bit tricky. I don't know whether you are in the same boat?

Rather than chuffing back a s**t tonne of peanuts every day, maybe looking at purchasing something to make a couple of shakes which are dense in calories. I can vouch for Optimum Nutritions Serious Mass, as for the first few months of my bulk I used this stuff and the weight pretty much fell on, mix it with whole milk and have one morning and afternoon. Thats around 1500 extra calories just in liquid. Keep the nuts if you think you need them, but maybe a smaller amount.

As Ultrasonic has said above, you need a good understanding of exactly how many calories you are consuming a day. If you want, you can post up what you are eating now, and people can suggest good changes to possibly make? Judging by the fact that you are 169lb and 5ft 9, you aren't super light? What shape are you currently in out of interest?


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

I read about having a weight gain shake, i just have a whey shake most days already after gym so dont really want to base a lot of my diet around shakes, wasnt sure if it was the best thing to do.

Im not super light, have seen some good results this year but if i was to improve the diet it could be better.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

james90 said:


> I read about having a weight gain shake, i just have a whey shake most days already after gym so dont really want to base a lot of my diet around shakes, wasnt sure if it was the best thing to do.
> 
> Im not super light, have seen some good results this year but if i was to improve the diet it could be better.


 Most of the weight gain shakes are just full of sugars.

Anything with peanut butter you can load up the cals.

2 x scoops whey protein, oats, pint of full fat milk, add peanut butter - easy 800+ calorie plus drink.

or

1.5 cups milk
2-3 scoops of ice cream
1 handful of almonds
2 scoops of whey
spoon of Nutella

Or

1 scoop whey
1/2 cup full fat cottage cheese 
1 egg
1tbs. sugar free vanilla pudding mix
2 tbs. flaxmeal
2 tbs. sugar free strawberry syrup
Pure Protein bar (strawberry shortcake flavor) broken into pieces
1 frozen banana
1 cup frozen strawberrys
Vanilla extract and Stevia, to taste

Macros

750 calories
18.5 grams fat
82.5 grams carbs

Another

1 1/2 cups whole milk
2 tablespoons peanut butter
1 tablespoon chocolate syrup
2 scoops chocolate whey
1 tablespoon of olive oil

Works out to be 72 grams of protein and about 800 calories.

Some more here:

https://www.muscleandstrength.com/articles/10-homemade-weight-gain-recipes


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Personally I'd improve the diet rather than looking for fillers, as I know my body wouldn't react well with that food your injesting a day.


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

james90 said:


> I read about having a weight gain shake, i just have a whey shake most days already after gym so dont really want to base a lot of my diet around shakes, wasnt sure if it was the best thing to do.
> 
> Im not super light, have seen some good results this year but if i was to improve the diet it could be better.


 Yeah, you're right. I think at the weight you are at, what I suggested is too much. Some good suggestions by Sparkey that you could use instead of your normal whey shake. If you are only having one, maybe look at two per day. I have a shake mid-morning and late evening for instance?

What are you currently eating for your meals of a day? Could there be any changes made there?

By the sounds of it mate, you are at a similar stage in your journey as myself, and the changing point for me was really getting my diet sorted out completely.


----------



## james90 (Oct 7, 2010)

I go gym 4 times per week, started focusing more on the compound exercises in the last few months something which i never used to do.

Its just my diet, yesterday my diet for the day was bacon n egg sandwich for breakfast, two handfuls of peanuts mid morning snack, tuna sandwich n packet of crisps for lunch, 1 n half scoops of whey with 300ml milk after gym, steak n chips for dinner finished with slice of peanut butter before bed.

Not sure the exact amount of protein there but guessing around 150g?

I know i need to improve the diet overall i just dont know if ill stick to it in the long run, i see all the ripped people sticking to strict diets and just dont Think id take it that seriously, i just want to bulk up.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

> I know i need to improve the diet overall i just dont know if ill stick to it in the long run, i see all the ripped people sticking to strict diets and just dont Think id take it that seriously, i just want to bulk up.


 Even though you don't want a rigid diet long term you would still be in a much stronger position of you just tracked your current diet in Myfitnesspal for a week or two. Right now you have no idea what you're eating and are frankly just flailing about in the dark.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

james90 said:


> I go gym 4 times per week, started focusing more on the compound exercises in the last few months something which i never used to do.
> 
> Its just my diet, yesterday my diet for the day was bacon n egg sandwich for breakfast, two handfuls of peanuts mid morning snack, tuna sandwich n packet of crisps for lunch, 1 n half scoops of whey with 300ml milk after gym, steak n chips for dinner finished with slice of peanut butter before bed.
> 
> ...


 You don't know enough about diets to just 'bulk up' as you put without the risk of getting fat or going nowhere! For example I can eat 2500 calories and lose no weight and got right upto 4000 calories and weight loss stalled, that's one huge difference there and I'd have stagnated my progress rapidly had I not tracked and upped cals as I went along... I never dreamed I'd get to 4000 calories in a million years!!


----------



## JB91 (Jul 31, 2017)

james90 said:


> I go gym 4 times per week, started focusing more on the compound exercises in the last few months something which i never used to do.
> 
> Its just my diet, yesterday my diet for the day was bacon n egg sandwich for breakfast, two handfuls of peanuts mid morning snack, tuna sandwich n packet of crisps for lunch, 1 n half scoops of whey with 300ml milk after gym, steak n chips for dinner finished with slice of peanut butter before bed.
> 
> ...


 For me, that is nowhere near enough calories. Especially if you have an active job, I think its surprising just how much you need to consume to put the weight on. As said above something needs to change here. You are just eating three sandwiches a day pretty much there mate.. with a dinner thrown in. You need to have a complete count up of your daily intake and have a rethink completely in my opinion.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

add 2 scoops of instant oats to your whey shake every day + 350cals

cheap and easy


----------

